# Waterproof UHF radio



## Rowingboatlights (Apr 30, 2006)

Any suggestions for a waterproof UHF?

I know that there are a few really nice waterproof bags for radios, but I'd like to start at a higher point even if I do decide to use a bag as well.

Only one I have seen is an Oregon Scientific unit but haven't seen them available in AUS.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

You can't go wrong with either ICOM or Standard Horizon

ICOM makes several models of waterproof handheld VHF radios. 
http://www.icom.net.au/2000_web/index2.html
They aren't the cheapest radios, but they are very rugged and dependable.
Whitworth's carry some ICOM radios
http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=114&item=69760&intAbsolutePage=1

Standard Horizon radios are top notch. I'm not sure if they are sold under the Standard Horizon name in Australia. They might still use the parent name; Yaesu.
They have a number of handheld models to choose from. I have an HX471S and an older similar model. My old radio has been in the mesh pocket of my PFD every time I've been on the water since mid 2002. It has provided me with many, many hours of trouble-free operation on my kayak (and a fair amount of time under my yak, in the surf, in the bay....you get the picture). I just rinse it off with fresh water after each trip and spray the exposed metal parts with with corrosion inhibitor every month or two. After four years it has only shown small traces of corrosion on a couple of screws on the back of the case. The newer HX471S is a multi-band radio has a number of nice features. Both are small enough to fit in the pocket of a PFD. These are also rather expensive, but well worth the investment.
http://www.standardhorizon.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd=DisplayProducts&DivisionID=3&ProdCatID=85
http://www.standardhorizon.com/inde...ProdID=xOSYMLXDCyQ=&DivisionID=3&isArchived=0

Uniden also makes VHF marine radios
http://www.uniden.com.au/AUSTRALIA/p_index_transceivers_marine_radios.asp
Uniden radios are generally less expensive than ICOM or Standard Horizon. I've heard that they are not as reliable, but I've never owned one. The Uniden scanners that I've owned performed well, but were not particularly durable.
http://www.uniden.com.au/AUSTRALIA/p_index_transceivers_marine_radios.asp
Whitworth's also carries Uniden radios.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Jonny, the Icom radios are sold in Singapore. You can save quite a bit if you have any way of buying from there


----------



## Rowingboatlights (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.

The intended use is actually for rowing coaching! and not as primarily as a safety tool (I posted under safety because of many other discussions about radios here).

I would be in a RHIB or on the bank on a bike and I would be communicating with the coxswain and crew of a rowing boat (via the internal 'cox-box' speaker system). Limited range of up to 2km would be fine.

My preference would be for UHF as it is cheaper and has fewer regulatory controls. I'm about to move to Hong Kong so I might be able to get something much cheaper than here in AUS.

There are a lot of really nice VHF radios, but perhaps more than I need for my uses.

Jonny

PS I'm actually going to be on the staff at a large yacht club and I presume they will have VHF radios to use for safety purposes if I want one (or each boat will have one in it or allocated to it).


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rowingboatlights said:


> I would be in a RHIB or on the bank on a bike and I would be communicating with the coxswain and crew of a rowing boat (via the internal 'cox-box' speaker system). Limited range of up to 2km would be fine.


Jonny up here the local ASR group are using handheld UHF when they have a party onshore off the rescue boat, and confident it would suit your purposes, as depending on location the shore party can often contact the base as well as the rescue boat.

All major work though is of course VHF


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2006)

Good topic, it answers a quetion I've had for a while.
A couple of mates are also keen to do a trip of a couple of nights across the north coast of Kangaroo Island, but I don't want to think about doing it without a radio!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Waterproofing is a manufacturers excuse to add 500% to the purchase price.

Embrace the dry bag as a dodgy homemade solution that works.

If it falls overboard, its gone.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

That may be Spooled, but there are a few radios that will also float. I personally keep my radio in a special pouch on my PFD - I still have ful access to all controls and the mike is a PTT on my shoulder strap, a bit like a police mans/womans/ persons ....


----------

